# Need to stop eating late at night



## coolbeans (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a really bad habit of eating late at night that I want to stop. Sometimes I even get up after I've already fell asleep and eat food..it's really bad and it throws off the entire next day.

It would probably be good to make a rule to not allow myself to eat after 10:30.

If you have any ideas, suggestions or advice would be helpful. I can also post my progress just to be kept accountable..any kind of support would be appreciated!


----------



## prisonpaintpot (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi. How are you doing with kicking this habit then? This is actually something I do myself, usually when I'm feeling crap or stressed out about something. I remember in my exam period last year I was always in the kitchen at night eating cereal or chocolate instead of revising, lol. I definitely think sticking with a cut-off point would be beneficial, maybe 10:30 to begin with but I would probably bring it forward, maybe to eight p.m. or so, then again it depends on when you eat dinner. I guess it would also be worth considering what foods you are eating in the late hours, I assume you're snacking rather than preparing food? In that case, it might be worth hiding it away somewhere or not buying it in the first place. One thing that has helped me is cleaning up my kitchen, before it was in such a state that it was easy to go in and find an open packet of something. I've cleaned it up now and I'm too reluctant to mess up the cupboard's organisation system to reach for the food in that haphazard fashion. 

Good luck with this anyhow, hope it's going well.


----------

